

Ask HN: Review ting and win $25 Amazon Gift Certificate - zeynel1

The other day I submitted the link to my new Google App Engine project ting http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2359979 for your review but it was quickly buried under new submissions and received no comments.<p>I really would like to have your comments so I thought about offering $25 Amazon Gift Certificate.<p>So if you could log in with your Google account, submit at least 1 link and add value of at least $1 to a tag (to test Google Checkout which was difficult for me to integrate and tested only in the sandbox environment) and write about your experience as a comment here and your comment collects 25 upvotes first, then I will send you $25 Amazon Gift Certificate by email. There is more explanation about Gift Certificate here https://www.amazon.com/gp/gc/order-email?ie=UTF8&#38;ref_=gc_lp_ln1 (which may not be redeemable in some countries)<p>The inspiration for the site came from reading here about spam in Google search results. So ting which stands obviously for “this is not google” sorts results by dollar value. Online businesses submit links and associate tags with their site. ting displays only 7 highest paid sites and at the bottom lists related links for more specific results.<p>I’ve been using ting to organize my favorite links and it seems to work well. Since ting is still very new and the database is empty except my own links I prepared these few sample searches for your review: “new york hotels”, “startup”, “google app engine” and “python.”<p>I look forward to your comments.<p>http://ting-1.appspot.com/
======
criddar
I can't submit anything. Keep getting errors.

Traceback (most recent call last): File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/webapp/__init__.py",
line 517, in __call__ handler.post(*groups) File
"/base/data/home/apps/ting-1/1.349207370801614578/ting.py", line 203, in post
title = unicode(title, "utf-8")) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py",
line 815, in __init__ prop.__set__(self, value) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py",
line 544, in __set__ value = self.validate(value) File
"/base/python_runtime/python_lib/versions/1/google/appengine/ext/db/__init__.py",
line 2437, in validate raise BadValueError('Property %s is not multi-line' %
self.name) BadValueError: Property title is not multi-line

~~~
zeynel1
Thanks for trying. The title of the page you are submitting must have returns
before and after it. I try to catch that error with "strip" but for some
reason yours is not caught:

    
    
        soup = BeautifulSoup.BeautifulSoup(urllib.urlopen(url))
        title = str(soup.html.head.title.string).lstrip("\r\n").rstrip("\r\n")
    

Try another url.

~~~
zeynel1
ok, I fixed the problem. It should work now.

------
zeynel1
<http://ting-1.appspot.com/>

